# XXD-Schnur



## Basti (16. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
Und nochmal hier...
Ich wollte mal wissen, ob jemand mit der Schnur Erfahrung hat und ob die wirklich so gut ist wie bei der Beschreibung behauptet wird? Oder gibt es noch eine bessere Schnur zum Fischen auf Meerforelle?Gruß
Basti


----------



## meerforelle1 (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Basti,leider kenne ich diese Schnur überhaupt
nicht, woher kennst Du die Schnur ???


----------



## Basti (17. Februar 2002)

Hi meerforelle1!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich war in Lübeck im Angelladen und habe nach einer Long-Belly gefragt, natürlich hatte er keine dort und dann kam er mit der Schnur an. Soviel Money wollte ich aber noch nicht ausgeben (ca.100€), er hat zumindest von der Schnur geschwärmt beim Mefo-Fischen, nun wusste ich nicht ob er als Fliegenfischer davon schwärmte oder als Geschäftsmann...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deshalb habe ich mal hier gefragt.
 Hier  ist die Beschreibung der Schnur.Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (17. Februar 2002)

Tja Basti, lesen tut´s sich super! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich kenne die Schnur nicht. Höre mich mal um.

-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Guest (17. Februar 2002)

Servus Basti,
ich habe mir mal den Prospekt angeschaut.
Die Schnur ist eine Schnur zum Fliegenfischen.
Du brauchst dazu eine Fliegenrute die dazugehörige Rolle und dann diese Schnur.
XXD ist nur die Typenbezeichnung der Firma Steelfin. Bei anderen Firmen sind die Bezeichnungen anders.
Die Klasse 8 sagt das die Schnur für schwere Angelei verwendet wird. Also Salzwasser, Meerforelle. F bedeutet Floating also schwimmend.
Mit einer normalen Rute und Stationärrolle kannst Du die Schnur nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Basti (17. Februar 2002)

@Wieselopa
Das ist mir schon klar.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@havkat
Das wäre nett, wenn du dich da mal umhören würdest.Gruß
Basti[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Basti am 17-02-2002 um 17:54.]


----------



## meerforelle1 (17. Februar 2002)

Hallo Basti,die Beschreibung hört sich ja nicht schlecht
an aber 100 € ???
Ich könnte Dir noch die Lee Wulf Triangle
Taper empfehlen.


----------



## havkat (18. Februar 2002)

@mefo1
Gute Schnur das! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Basti (18. Februar 2002)

Hallo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eine Sinkschnur werde ich mir erst etwas später zulegen, erstmal´ne schwimmende... kostet ja auch schon einiges und seit dem ich mir ein Belly-Boat und den ganzen Kram dafür gekauft habe bin ich erst jetzt wieder durch den Verkauf alter Angelsachen flüssig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, nun hätte ich das Geld für eine XXD, aber ich warte noch ab bis ich näheres über die Schnur erfahren habe.
Danke für die weiteren Tipps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kennt denn wirklich NIEMAND die Schnur???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (18. Februar 2002)

Moin, Moin!
Von einer Sinkenden für´s Meerforellenfischen, vorrausgesetzt wir reden vom Küstenangeln, würde ich abraten. Eine Sinktip reicht völlig, in der Regel ´ne Schwimmende oder bei bewegtem Wasser eine Intermediate. Sonst freuen sich Seegras und Blasentang über die hübschen, bunten Fliegen die zu Besuch kommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## meerforelle1 (18. Februar 2002)

Hallo Basti,Also von einer sinkenden für die MeFo-fischerei an der Küste würde ich Dir auch abraten, da kann ich Havkat nur zustimmen.@Havkat
Jo die von Lee Wulff sind wirklich suuuper.
Besonders gut finde ich die Triangle Taper MonoClear SWMC intermediate und Triangle Taper schwimmend


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2002)

Kenne die Schnur auch nicht, aber ich habe mal von transparenten Sinkschnüren gehört. Wenn die Mefo tief steht würde ich eine solche Schnur empfehlenBjörni


----------



## Basti (19. Februar 2002)

Ich habe mal mit jemanden gesprochen und der Sagte ich solle mir eine LongBelly holen, was sind hier Vor- oder Nachteile gegenüber des Triangle Tapers?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (19. Februar 2002)

Tjä, bin nicht mehr sooo auf dem laufenden. Kann seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr mit der Fliege (Ellenbogen im Ar***). 
Aber.... die "Long Belly", als WF dürfte besser abrollen als die "Triangle" da die Keule bei erstgenannter Schnur länger ist. Allerdings....grau ist alle Theorie. Kommt auch auf die Wurftechnik etc. an.
Die Triangle Taper ist allerdings eine sehr gute Küstenleine, besonders bei Gegenwind. Die pfeift echt ab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2002)

Na klar Du kannst auch eine floating Line nehmen und dann einen Sinktip davor, allerdings kommst Du mit einer Sinkschnur zusätzlich an die netten Dorsche besser ran, auch ein lohnendes Geschäft wie ich meineBjörni


----------



## havkat (20. Februar 2002)

Moin Bondex!
Wenn wir vom Watfischen reden, gibt´s mit einer Sinkenden definitiv Stress!
Je näher die Fliege eingestrippt wird, desto flacher wird das Wasser. Wenn Du im Uferbereich Tang u. Rotalgenbewuchs hast, biste ständig damit beschäftigt Vorfachspitzen anzuknoten. Der Fisch, egal ob Meerforelle oder Dorsch jagt im Flachen auch oder vielleicht sogar speziell "nach oben orientiert". Nachts sowieso, da sie das Restlicht an der Oberfläche nutzen. Habe unzählige Pomuchels direkt an der Oberfläche gefangen. Die Fliege sinkt auch so tief genug. Für tiefes Wasser empfehle ich identische Muster, z.B. Streamer, einmal mit Kupfer/Blei oder Kugelaugen beschwert. Und das gleiche Muster in "Light" für`s normale Geschäft.


-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## fly-martin (23. Februar 2002)

@ havkat  da hast Du völlig rechtich benutze eine Mastery Striper Tapper WF-8S Cold Weather ( ist eine klare Intermediat - ich bin voll begeistert ) und habe immer noch eine schwimmende und eine SinkTip ( 6meter ) dabei. Eigentlich ist man dafür bei jeder Gegebenheit richtig ausgerüstet. Ich hatte erst mit einem Schusskopfset geliebäugelt, aber der war mir zu teuer.

-------------------------------------------------------
--------------
thight Lines
--------------


----------



## havkat (23. Februar 2002)

Ist schon ´ne feine Sache so´n Schusskopf. 
Schont die Gelenke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I. FDM u. Mefojunkie)
Norge endet am Nordkap...leider!


----------



## Basti (25. Februar 2002)

@Bondex
Wieso nicht erschießen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Is doch mal wat Anderes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In der Türkei haben sie die Meeräschen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch mit Keinkaliber abgeknallt.
PS.: Hast du son cooles "BONDEX-Schild" in deinem Auto?Gruß
Basti[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Basti am 25-02-2002 um 21:04.]


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2002)

Schusskopf???? Kopfschuss?????????!!!!!Ihr solt die Fische angeln und nicht erschießen, gg!!!Björni
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Bondex am 25-02-2002 um 12:38.]


----------



## Bondex (26. Februar 2002)

Hallo Basti
Na klar erschießen ist einfach! Noch einfacher und schneller geht das mit der sogenannten »Soldatenangel«: Einfach Stöpsel rausziehen und ab damit in den Tümpel, dann kann man sich sogar das Filetieren sparen.
Natürlich habe ich ein Bondex-Schild im Auto – aber woher weißt Du das? Solltest Dir auch mal ein Basti-Schild zulegen, was meinst Du dazuBjörni


----------



## Basti (26. Februar 2002)

Soll ich mir mir das Schild an Kopf nageln?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn es nächstes Jahr den Fürerschein mit 17 Jahren geben würde, hätte ich nächstes Jahr ein Auto, aber mit 15 is´n büschen schlecht. Ans Fahrrad son Schild... mit dem Fahrrad aber von Segeberg bis Fehmarn oder so?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da muss ich mich noch an Mutti und Vatti halten und die fahren mit mir selten dort hin.
Ich habe dein Auto auf Fehmarn gesehen. Undzwar an dem Wochenende im Januar wo es so warm und sonnig war.Gruß
Basti


----------



## Basti (11. März 2002)

Hallo!#h
Ich bzw. mein Vater hat jetzt für mich bei e-bay eine Vision Compo mit WF8F Orvis Wonderline + Backing für 51€ ersteigert.
Ist doch OK, oder? Taugt die Schnur was?

Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (11. März 2002)

Moin Basti!
Die Vision-Ruten sind gut! Hab gerade ´ne 10/11er Zweihänder "geschossen". Auslaufmodell für 1000DK (Neupreis knappe 4000DK!!!) :q
Zur XXD-Schnur kann ich Dir nix präzises sagen. In meinem Freundes/Bekanntenkreis fischt alles Ovis, Lee Wulff usw.
Aber hier bekommste vielleicht noch ein paar Infos. Mag mich täuschen, aber vom Aufbau her scheint sie der "Bass Taper" von Lee Wulff doch stark zu "ähneln".  Zweiteilige Keule und so.....
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Gerät!


----------



## Basti (11. März 2002)

@havkat
Einer von uns beiden ist blöd(nicht ernst).Kann sein, dass ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe, oder ich hab dich nicht richtig verstanden.;+ Mit der Compo meinte ich die Rolle. Gibts auch eine Vision-Rute die Compo heißt (wenn ja denn kenn ich sie nicht). Falls ich mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe, tut es mir leid!
Die XXD hat sich für mich auch schon erledigt, der Preis ist echt sehr heftig (wie schon von anderen geschrieben wurde), jetzt hat´s für eine Watjacke(du hast glaub ich auch bei dem Teil geboten), Rolle und Schnur bei e-bay gereicht, kostete zusammen noch weniger als die XXD-Schnur alleine kostet. Die Frage war auf die "Orvis Wonderline" bezogen (werd ich ja sehen wie die ist).
Eine Vision Rute hab ich aber auch (7/8er), es hat mir nur noch Rolle und Schnur gefehlt, hab ich ja bald endlich.:q

Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (11. März 2002)

Aaaaaha! Du hast mir, besser gesagt meinem Sohn, die Jacke weggeschnappt!!!  :e :q
Schad nix, hat  schon ´ne andere (Ron Thompson). Der Blöde bin natürlich ich (das Alter )
Und noch´n Link: Wonderline


----------



## Basti (12. März 2002)

Tut mir ja leid,havkat.:c:q Danke für den Link!
Nun hab ich endlich alles zum Fliegenfischen auf Mefo und denn habe noch die Witch Meerforellenwobbler von Falkfish zum testen bekommen, denn muss es wohl mal irgendwann losgehen!:z

Nochmal ein Danke für jeden einzelnen eurer Tips!!!#6

Gruß
Basti


----------



## havkat (12. März 2002)

Moin Basti!
Diese Wobbler kenne ich garnicht. Habe allerdings, was meine Mefoköder angeht, so was wie Scheuklappen entwickelt. Fische, seit fast zwanzig Jahren, den gleichen Kram. Fangen ja auch (manchmal :q).
Wünsche Dir, daß du reichlich Kilos Ostseesilber im Kescher findest.


----------



## Basti (15. März 2002)

Werd ich ja sehen, wie die sind. Auch wenn die schlecht sind, is ja nur Lesertest bei Rute & Rolle gewesen und hat nichts gekostet.
Rolle ist Heute auch gekommen.
So nun wird das meine vorerst letzte message im AB sein, versuch mal ab und zu rein zu schauen... kein Internet mehr!:c:c:c

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## havkat (15. März 2002)

Wie jetzt???!!
Mach kein Schiet Basti!


----------



## Basti (19. März 2002)

Wat mutt dat mutt.:c

Gruß
Basti


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*



			
				Basti schrieb:
			
		

> Werd ich ja sehen, wie die sind. Auch wenn die schlecht sind, is ja nur Lesertest bei Rute & Rolle gewesen und hat nichts gekostet.
> Rolle ist Heute auch gekommen.
> So nun wird das meine vorerst letzte message im AB sein, versuch mal ab und zu rein zu schauen... kein Internet mehr!:c:c:c
> 
> ...



Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag Basti...#6sag was  ist aus dir geworden & der Internetlosen Zeit...#c


----------



## gerätenarr (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Hi,
Oder ,.......|kopfkrat , Scientific Anglers 3M : http://www.mmm.com/us/home_leisure/scianglers/floating_fly_lines_ms-fresh.jhtml#xxd
Ich habe die GPX , zur XXD kann ich nix sagen! #h


----------



## drachel (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

@alle

Lese gerade die Postings und bin erstaunt, dass niemand etwas zur Steelfin XXD schreiben kann.
Jetzt mal ich:
die Schnur wurde von T.M. unter dem Namen Steelfin XXD vertrieben.
Es gab 2 Farben, Orange und Elfenbein. Ebenso gab es die Schnur in 2 Klassen, 6 und 8 (eher 8,5).
Der damalige VK war EUR 109,-.
Ich habe beide. In Elfenbein. Bin bestens mit den Schnüren zufrieden. Die werfen sich, also wirklich, fast von allein. Wurffehler verzeiht sie klaglos. Und das beste, die Wurfweite. Die Schnüre sind in dieser Disziplin, für mich jedenfalls, einmalig.
Im E..y ist letztens eine gebrauchte WF8F noch für ca. EUR 80,- verkauft worden. Muss ja einen Grund haben, für ne Gebrauchte.
So, das wars. 
TL Michael


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Habe die XXD noch nicht gefischt, scheint aber eine Kultschnur zu sein, zumindest die von XXD von Steelfin, die ja nicht mehr produziert wird. Die Amis und Engländer scheinen auf die Schnur zu schwören, wenn es um Weite geht (wird häufig bei Wurfdemonstrationen von den Profis da eingsetzt, ist auch in mehreren Weitwurf-Videos im Netz zu sehen).

Scientific Anglers (3M) produziert jetzt die XXD, nachdem Steelfin vom Markt ist. Ob es sich dabei aber um eine ebenso gute Schnur handelt, kann ich auch nicht sagen, habe nämlich schon gegenteiliges gehört.

Würde mich interessieren ob jemand mal die neue und die alte XXD gefischt hat, überlege auch ob ich sie mir hole.


----------



## Stefan S (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Au wei, … da geht aber einiges durcheinander.
Grundsätzlich ist es richtig, dass Steelfin eine XXD-Schnur vertrieben hat. 
3M Mastery hat ebenfalls eine XXD im Programm - übrigens auch schon zu Steelfin-Zeiten! Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn man die theoretischen Daten verglichen hat, konnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass die Steelfin und die Mastery baugleich waren. 
Die Mastery XXD gibt es weiterhin. Sie wurde weiterentwickelt und heißt meines Wissens jetzt in der aktuellsten Version XXD Distance & Delivery. Wesentliches Kennzeichen der Schnur ist eine im vorderen Kopfbereich schwere Keule und ein sehr langes Rear Taper. Insgesamt ist die Longbelly-Keule der XXD in Schnurklasse 8 über 20m(!) lang. Die XXD gilt als hervorragende Weitwurfschnur - vielleicht sogar die beste derzeit verfügbare Weitwurfschnur. Das qualifiziert sie aber nicht zwangläufig als gute Meerforellen-Küstenschnur, da die lange Keule bei Wind sehr hinderlich sein kann. Bei windigen Bedingungen wirft sich eine kurze (z. B. 10m lange) Keule bedeutend effektiver. Da es aber kaum Sinn macht, nur die vorderen 10 m einer Longbelly zu werfen, sind kürzere Schnüre eher die bessere Wahl. 
Mein Tip fürs Meerforellenfischen ist ein schwimmender oder sehr langsam sinkender (Slow Intermediate, Neutral) Schusskopf. Für wenig Geld gibt es beispielsweise die Shakespeare Glider Neutral als DT-Schnur. Eine oder zwei Schnurklassen höher kaufen (beispielsweise für eine 7er Rute eine 9er DT) und passend einkürzen. 
An nicht windigen Tagen ist die XXD für einen guten Werfer sicher auch an der Küste ein tolle Schnur. In Deutschland bekommt man die XXD für ca. 75 Euro. Eine alte Steelfin-XXD liegt mit Sicherheit schon sehr lange im Regal des Händlers und ist mit 100,-- Euro meines Erachtens völlig überteuert. 
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen in USA (unter anderem) eine Mastery XXD bestellen. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne welche mitbestellen.
Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## ZanderFreakHB (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Alles klar, danke für die Hinweise. Du bist also der Meinung, dass die 3M XXD eine ähnliche Keule wie die Steelfin hat? Hatte die nicht eine doppelte Keule?
Wie sieht es in Sachen Coating/Haltbatkeit/Memory bei der 3M XXD aus?


----------



## Stefan S (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Auch die Mastery XXD hat die quasi doppelte Keule. Es gibt auf der 3m Website die Möglichkeit, Detailinfos zu den einzelnen Leinen als pdf herunter zu laden. Da ist dann ein Bild des Tapers und eine Maßtabelle zu sehen:
http://www.mmm.com/us/home_leisure/scianglers/floating_fly_lines_ms-fresh.jhtml#xxd
Ich hatte vor 10 Jahren mal eine Mastery Nymph Taper. Das Coating und die Haltbarkeit waren gut, aber gerade noch tolerierbares Memory bei kaltem Wasser. Die Masterys der neuen Generation sollen aber sehr wenig Memory haben. Ich habe da jedenfalls keinerlei Bedenken und werde die XXD mal ausprobieren.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Basti (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

@ Hechthunter21
Vorträglich zum Geburtstag gratulieren... #d  hättest ja noch 1 1/2 Std. warten können. Aber egal, habe es schließlich erst nachträglich gelesen.  Danke!!

Eine internetlose Zeit ist was schönes. Diese habe ich mir gut eingeteilt. 
Ich fischte schon einige Zeit mit der Fliege, doch ungefähr kurz nach dem letzten Posting hat mich der Fliegenvirus erwischt. Die Übungsstunden sind, so denke ich, unzählbar, welche ich mit der Fliegenrute in der Hand verbracht habe. Mit Erfolg, wie ich denke. Leider, oder soll ich besser sagen: gottseidank habe ich nie jemanden gehabt, der mir das Fliegenwerfen zeigen konnte. So war ich natürlich zu 100% auf mein eigenes Feeling angewiesen und konnte meinen absolut eigenen Wurfstil entwickeln. Das finde ich sehr schön. Hätte ich allerdings nicht soviel Zeit gehabt, wie damals als Schüler, sähe die Sache sicherlich anders aus. Jetzt als Azubi ist die Zeit doch schon sehr eingeschränkt. Ein Ende dieser Passion ist aber nicht in Sicht und ich lasse keine Gelegenheit zum Fischen oder Üben aus. 


Viele Grüße 

Basti



PS: Habe immernoch kein Internet. Kriege aber hier und da die Möglichkeit das Netz zu durchforsten.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Hallo Stefan,

Ich kenne und habe geworfen die SA XXD sowohl als normale Version als auch als orange Competition-XXD, die hat hier in Berlin Nico (Flyfisher's Delight). Mir persöhnlich ist sie zu teuer und die Lebensdauer scheint nicht überragend zu sein. "Doppelte Keule" ist etwas übertrieben, du hast halt ein verlängertes Backtaper.

Ist IMHO eher was für Wiesenwürfe, für das praktische Angeln an der Küste nicht so geeignet. Du musst für richtige Weiten mindestens um die 20m in der Luft halten können, besser 25m um die 33m mit der Schnurklasse 5 zu knacken. Und das ist halt unter realen Bedingungen nicht so sinnvoll (z.B. Seitenwind etc.), da ist ein Schusskopf bei solchen Bed. doch stark überlegen.

Was das Memory betrifft, das war OK, aber ich finde in der Beziehung Schnüre die von Shakespeare produziert werden besser ( produzieren für Snowbee, Greys, Partridge etc.), die haben so gut wie kein Memory.

Von dieser XXD von Steelfin hab ich irgendwo mal das Profil gesehen im Netz; total anders als die von SA, mir kam die Werbung in Müller's Fachforum sehr unseriös vor. Von wegen man könnte 40m spielend einfach erreichen und die Schnur sei besser als Schussköpfe (haha) zudem fand ich über 100 Euro etwas krass ..
Aber Steelfin ist doch schon seit einiger Zeit pleite (?!)

Die neue Version der SA XXD heisst jetzt schlicht "Expert Distance" und gibt es nicht mehr als Competition Variante.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Achso Stefan,

Vergessen, schau doch mal bei taimen.com rein, da gibts die XXD für 55 Euro (falls ich mich nicht verkuckt habe). Fast günstiger als in USA zu bestellen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Baltic_Herring (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*



> Die neue Version der SA XXD heisst jetzt schlicht "Expert Distance" und gibt es nicht mehr als Competition Variante.



... hat auch 'ne 22m Keule. Wenn einen Laden solche schnur als MeFo-Schnur empfielt haben die wirglich aber wirglich NULL Ahnung.


----------



## funster (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Falls jemend heiß drauf ist, hab noch eine selten gefischte orig. 6er Steelfin XXD, Farbe weiß, im Keller liegen. Wirft sich ganz nett, ist aber nicht mein Ding. Bei Interesse PN.

ciao funster


----------



## Flavius Rufus (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*



			
				funster schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemend heiß drauf ist, hab noch eine selten gefischte orig. 6er Steelfin XXD, Farbe weiß, im Keller liegen. Wirft sich ganz nett, ist aber nicht mein Ding. Bei Interesse PN.
> 
> ciao funster



geschenkt nehme ich sie  |rolleyes


----------



## gerätenarr (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Die Mastery XXD gibt es für (74,90) *44,90*€ !

WF -6-F bis WF-9-f   Bs.N.  *W-07107-0* 

http://www.rudi-heger.de/-0  #h


----------



## funster (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*



			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> geschenkt nehme ich sie |rolleyes


 
Verdammt, hättest Du bloß eher was gesagt............


----------



## wolly3 (21. April 2011)

*AW: XXD-Schnur*

Seh ich auch so.


----------

